# T-Online: Volumenrate zu Flatrate



## teppi (23. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab nen Kumpel, der versucht schon seit Wochen (es müssen jetzt schon mehr als 2 Monate oder so sein) seinen T-DSL Vertrag auf Volumenbasis in eine richtige Flatrate zu wandeln, da er doch ein wenig mehr Volumen benötigt. 

Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass er laufend vertröstet wird. Keiner scheint sich verantwortlich zu fühlen. Die Hotline kostet  mittlerweile auch Geld, so dass er da nicht laufend anrufen möchte, um von irgendwelchen Callcenteragents abgewimmelt zu werden und über den E-Mailsupport kam bisher auch keine Hilfe. 

Meine Frage .. was kann er tun? Hat jemand eine Idee, an wen man sich noch wenden kann oder hat jemand sonst irgend einen Tip, was man noch tun kann, um an die richtigen Leute in diesem Unternehmen zu kommen? Das scheint ja das Schwierigste zu sein, oder?

Vielen Dank im vorraus,
schönen Tag noch .. 

Stefan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. März 2006)

Hi Stefan,

hört sich im ersten Moment vielleicht sehr suspekt an, ich würde kündigen empfehlen! Als ich den T-Online-Vertrag gekündigt hatte, riefen die gleich mehrfach täglich an und wollten mich mit teils fadenscheinigen Argumenten überreden, die Kündigung doch irgendwie rückgängig zu machen ...

Und wenn sich keiner melden sollte, geht's eben zur Konkurrenz.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (23. März 2006)

Hi,

jeder mag andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben, aber bislang hatte ich nie Probleme damit, in den nächsten T-Punkt zu marschieren und die gewünschten Vertragsänderungen gleich im Laden durchführen zu lassen.

BTW: Gibt es bei den rosa Kumpels nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, den Tarif online zu ändern? Ich konnte damals problemlos von by call auf flat 1000 und später auf 2000 "umschalten".

Gruß
.


----------



## teppi (24. März 2006)

Ok .. vielen Dank. Ich werde eure Empfehlungen an ihn weiterleiten. 
Mal sehen, obs was bringt. 

Liebe Grüße,
Stefan


----------

